# Gmr 8-28-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Steve and i went out last night at a spot that we have only fished 1 other time this year and we had a good night steve caught his first two fish within in the first 15 minutes. I later caught 3 in a row within 10 minutes. The night was really streaking, wouldnt get any hits for about 2 hours then get a bunch of runs at once. And i had two odd things happen, i had two fish swim into my lines at different times and one got so tangled up i brought him to the bank without hooking him then he broke my line. We ended the night with steve getting 2 12s, 8#, And a 7 pounder. I caught a 15, 2 11's, 8, 7, and a 6


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good job!

I hope I catch that many in a night.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

katfish said:


> Good job!
> 
> I hope I catch that many in a night.



I bet you will and if you dont one of your fish will equal the weight of all mine lol


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Good job on the flatty's Nate...............Doc


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Doctor said:


> Good job on the flatty's Nate...............Doc



hey doc, im goin back to school on the 29th of september. i will be able to come back anytime you want to fish, i will call you in the next couple days


----------

